# resin for stabilizing and casting..



## indonesianwood (Jun 8, 2015)

hello all.
i need help how to stabilizing wood using alternative resin..
i heard there is so many good reputation about stabilizing resin such cactus juice,minwax etc,
because here no one selling something like cactus juice and and minwax.
and second question..
i have plan to cast some cut-off.
what i must doing first ..
stabilizing before cast.?
or stabilizing the wood after cast..
thanks so much before..
arya


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 8, 2015)

@TurnTex @Final Strut @kris stratton


----------



## sleevecc (Jun 8, 2015)

Stabilize before you cast..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 8, 2015)

I could be wrong but I think Curtis will ship the juice internationally if you wanted to go that rout. Most guys that I know who cast outside of the US mainly use one of the many PR products because alumilite isn't available overseas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 8, 2015)

as Steve says, stabilize before you cast
make sure all bark has been removed and piece is dust free
once stabilized, clean up with a wire brush & also to rough up the piece for better bonding of your resin


----------



## indonesianwood (Jun 16, 2015)

thanks all for the reply i am prepare for first casting and stabilizing now..
arya


----------

